# Blogs function



## Sterling (Jul 16, 2010)

Well, I knew there was a function for hiding your own blogs, but when did the option for locking them/deleting them fully come in? I am puzzled.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 16, 2010)

Just enjoy it dood


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 16, 2010)

It's been there for a loooong time.

As long as I've been here I think.

Probably.

More than likely.

Most likely longer.

If it is at least as long as I've been here.

Which I think it is.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 16, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Just enjoy it dood


----------



## Sterling (Jul 16, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> It's been there for a loooong time.
> 
> As long as I've been here I think.
> 
> ...


I just thought it was a hide function, not locking and deleting (which is the hiding I guess).


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 16, 2010)

The options are to open, close or delete. It's only hiding if you can unhide it again. Delete has more of a permanence about it.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 17, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> The options are to open, close or delete. It's only hiding if you can unhide it again. Delete has more of a permanence about it.


Man I swear I saw somewhere that the delete function only hides it from you and the forum; the mods can still read it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh, the staff can still read the deleted items. When it's deleted it's like a Recycle Bin. Allowing standard users to permanently delete items would be irresponsible. From their point of view it's probably like nothing has changed, but users won't be able to see the thread. Only staff can delete things permanently.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 17, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Oh, the staff can still read the deleted items. When it's deleted it's like a Recycle Bin. Allowing standard users to permanently delete items would be irresponsible. From their point of view it's probably like nothing has changed, but users won't be able to see the thread. Only staff can delete things permanently.


Ah, okay, I see now..


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 17, 2010)

Im not 100% sure but I think the delete button just sets the thread as invisible for regular members.


----------



## Minox (Jul 18, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Im not 100% sure but I think the delete button just sets the thread as invisible for regular members.


Indeed, it's only set to invisible. So to normal members it may looks as if the topic has been deleted, but it is in fact still there as it were before it got "deleted". Of course, technically that doesn't really matter as a real deleted topic also is readable, just in another place.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 18, 2010)

And does the use of the term "delete" mean that they can't be restored by the OP, but by staff? Never deleted mine so I have no way to know.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 18, 2010)

Setting a thread from invisible to visible only takes two clicks by a mod, Im not sure if the OP has that power but I would doubt it.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 18, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Setting a thread from invisible to visible only takes two clicks by a mod, Im not sure if the OP has that power but I would doubt it.


We don't


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 18, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, I was right then. If it was designed to be restored by the OP it would probably say "hide" rather than "delete".


----------



## Sterling (Jul 19, 2010)

Which is a good thing. Generally if you want to delete a topic, you will never want to read it again.


----------



## .Chris (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm happy.


----------



## northernwolf (Jul 26, 2010)

It's a Mutual interaction and Two-way communication between different participants of the forum. So we need to confront the positive and negative post more rationally, Right?


----------

